# Fat Snow Wolf 26650



## Spyker (23/5/14)

Wow! I wonder what the battery life will be?


----------



## RevnLucky7 (23/5/14)

See the Four Guardians yet?


----------



## Spyker (24/5/14)

RevnLucky7 said:


> See the Four Guardians yet?



No?


----------



## RevnLucky7 (24/5/14)

These guys know what they are doing.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Spyker (24/5/14)

One day when I'm big and all grown up..
I should stop surfing vape gear.. my wallet is not going to make it!


----------



## BhavZ (24/5/14)

Both the Fat Snow and Four Guardians look awesome.. 

Wonder how badly my bank is going to break with those mods


----------



## ET (24/5/14)

winter is coming, winter is coming!


----------



## johan (24/5/14)

denizenx said:


> winter is coming, winter is coming!



Leave winter alone and behave

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## RevnLucky7 (24/5/14)

Guardian is VERY expensive. Retail in USA is going to be like $275 easily. All their mods are top notch though. I love the engraved stuff. And these are engraved everywhere.


----------



## Silverbear (24/5/14)

I very fast developing a weakness for 26650 mods, to the point where it is a battle holding back on pulling the trigger. Not sure how long I can resist one of the Four Guardians.


----------

